# Missing flavor



## Devon Kennedy (Dec 26, 2018)

My family has a red meat sauce recipe and I'm allergic to beef so I tried only substituting the beef with turkey. The sauce is okay but it still feels like its missing something and I cant tell what it is. Any ideas?


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi and welcome to CT. 

What is the recipe? We can't really help you unless we know what you are talking about.


----------



## Devon Kennedy (Dec 26, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> Hi and welcome to CT.
> 
> What is the recipe? We can't really help you unless we know what you are talking about.


You start off with oil and beef in a pot, let the beef brown and add a blended mix of crushed tomatoes, cheese, garlic powder, onion powder, seasoned salt, salt, pepper, tomato puree and tomato paste. Its a sauce I grew up with but now I'm allergic to so I attempted to change one thing so I can enjoy it but the flavoring is off. Turkey has less fat than beef so I know most of it is the just the flavor from beef fat being turned into oil slowly. I just don't know what I can substitute for the flavor of that


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Sub pork, turkey lacks the fat needed in a red pasta sauce... specifically a good hot Italian sausage.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Sub Italian sausage.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

They took the words right out of my mouth. 

Good luck. Let us know what you try and how it turns out.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Hi!
Beef and turkey have very different flavor profiles. To compensate for the lack of umami-like richness of beef, I might carmelize the onion before adding the ground turkey. Then, I'd add porcini powder, then taste if that brought out the depth you are looking for. I'd also add some extra olive oil to add fat to the mouthfeel.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Try goat or mutton. 

mjb.


----------



## Emojitsu (Jun 11, 2018)

If you have access to it, Impossible Beef is close to the real thing. Like... scary close. I agree with the others though, Pork, Mutton/ Lamb/ Goat will give you different flavors, but they all sound great.


----------

